
PHAP: Mobile Apps in PHP - conner_bw
http://phap.landingpage.io/
======
pmarino90
"Simple & Safe – Synchronous programming keeps apps simpler and safer. In
Objective-C, Swift and Java, asynchronous programming is very error-prone and
requires callbacks. Synchronous nature of PHP makes bug-free developing a
breeze." Seriously??

------
herbst
> PHP is the best language for mobile app development

I am ok with you using any language you want. But best language?

What you entirely miss is the explain me how the system works. As far as i can
tell you embed a webserver, php engine and present this in a webview?

Edit:// I saw the native. PLEASE explain. HOW?

------
conner_bw
I'm not sure if this is a joke...

~~~
gravypod
PHP gets a bad rap because of the way many of the people who use it program.
The language would be very good, in my opinion, with just a few
standardization tweaks to the standard library.

It seems this project has retconned the standard library. I'd say this is a
perfect application for this sort of language.

Weak typed, simple to read, simple to write prototyping.

Anyone can pick up PHP, that's its beauty.

~~~
smt88
But wouldn't it be better to have a language/environment where prototyping is
simple, but writing complex apps is also simple?

~~~
gravypod
Writing complex apps in PHP is just fine. You just need to respect the better
parts of the language, just like everything else.

~~~
smt88
I fix PHP apps for a living, and sometimes I write them from scratch if a
client is set on using PHP. I strictly follow PSR standards and have tons of
mess detector and sniffing rules that keep me mistyping or being less
disciplined. I use all the new type hinting features in PHP 7, and before that
I was heavily using PhpStorm's excellent support for inferring types from doc
blocks.

It's still way, way more painful to write large, complex apps in PHP than in a
better-designed language like TypeScript. I actually just rewrote an entire
API in TypeScript, and it was like breathing clean air.

I actually realized that having better typing totally eliminates 90% of the
tests I was writing for my PHP code. With static typing, you just make sure
your inputs conform to the right type, and then you always seem to end up with
bug-free code. That's simply not possible with PHP without bending interfaces
to suit your needs. You end up with an insane number of unnecessary
classes/interfaces instead of simple types that you get in other languages.

It's definitely _possible_ to write complex apps in PHP, especially if you
have excellent discipline, but there's a really good reason Facebook created
Hack. PHP = Blub

